# Kit for a FOWLR set up



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am in the process of research for a FOWLR tank and I have a list of kit I plan on purchasing and was just wondering everyone's thoughts on it and if I need it all or need more of something 

Aquael nano reef Tank including HOB filter 30 litres 
Aquael neoHeater 50w
Hydor koralia nano 1600 circulation pump
Natures Oceans Live Reef Sand 10lb
Instant ocean Salt enough for 120l
API master Test kits measures everything requires I think 
Kent marine *hydrometer
Thermometer
Live rock 

As for live stock I am thinking maybe some kind of damsel a cardinal or a chromis and then a few shrimp! If anyone could help me with numbers and I am open to any other types of suggestions thanks all


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You have a wide range of salinity to choose from, or else I'd ditch the Hydrometer. But the range your looking at is 1.017-1.027. So even the Hydrometer should get you there.
Out of the fish you've chosen, only the Longspine Cardinal and the Orangelined Cardinal fish would be anywhere suited for your tank.
As for the test kit, you'll just need to test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates and PH. Unless you want Coralline Algae growing, then you'll need to test for Alkalinity, Magnesium and watch your Calcium levels.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

So I don't need a hydrometer? And what about a Regal damsel? And 4 shrimp would I be able to have say a goby aswell or would that be pushing it? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You need either a Hydrometer or a Refractometer to test Salinity. The Hydrometer is sketchy at best, thats why I mentioned the area in which the thing can be wrong, and you still be safe.
The Shrimp are fine, the fish you are looking at require a minimum of 30g tank. And in only an 8 gallon tank, minus displacement, your not looking at alot of room for a fish.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah I see! So I'll stick with just one damsel and a few shrimp then


----------

